# Suche gutes Musikprogramm(Freeware)



## De-Typ (22. Januar 2007)

Momentan suche ich ein gutes Allround Musikprogramm, habe jetzt 3Stunden lang im Internet gesucht, und hab keine lust mehr, noch länger warten zu müssen.

Also, ich suche ein Musikprogramm, das kostenlos ist, aber keine Zeit- oder Nutzungsbeschränkung hat, also uneingeschränkt nutzbar ist.

Es muss auf jeden Fall:
-als Musikdatenbank dienen
-alle gängigen Musiktypen abspielen können
-Equalizer haben
-alles in alles umwandeln können
-von CD in MP3 umwandeln können
-leicht zu bedienen sein


Hoffe dass ihr ein paar gute Programme kennt


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2007)

De-Typ am 22.01.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan suche ich ein gutes Allround Musikprogramm, habe jetzt 3Stunden lang im Internet gesucht, und hab keine lust mehr, noch länger warten zu müssen.
> 
> Also, ich suche ein Musikprogramm, das kostenlos ist, aber keine Zeit- oder Nutzungsbeschränkung hat, also uneingeschränkt nutzbar ist.
> 
> ...




ich persönlich mach das lieber mit mehreren seperaten tools, aber AFAIK müßte ITunes das alles können, ggf. mit plugins. vielleicht auch winamp? wobei es da mit "datenbank" glaub ich nicht so gut aussieht.

ps: windows media player fällt offenbar weg...?


----------



## fiumpf (22. Januar 2007)

De-Typ am 22.01.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss auf jeden Fall:
> -als Musikdatenbank dienen
> -alle gängigen Musiktypen abspielen können
> -Equalizer haben
> ...



Ausser das mit dem Umwandeln kann alles WinAmp:
http://winamp.com/


----------



## De-Typ (22. Januar 2007)

das mit den umwandeln istz mir eigentlich das wichtigste


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2007)

De-Typ am 22.01.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den umwandeln istz mir eigentlich das wichtigste



dann nimm halt nur für's umwandeln ein anderes tool. ob du nun ein zweites tool startest oder einfach dich durch menüpunkte bei EINEM tool klickt, das ist doch jacke wie hose...


----------



## sandman2003 (23. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 22.01.2007 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> De-Typ am 22.01.2007 20:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Tool wäre da switch

http://www.nch.com.au/switch/

guckst du

kannst sogar rechtsklick auf diedateien und dann direkt umwandeln


----------



## HobbitMeister (25. Januar 2007)

Fürs Umwandeln nehm ich idR Audiograbber.

Ein super Programm, v.a. für größere Musiksammlungen und mit einer Menge Datenbankfunktionen ist MediaMonkey. 

Kann alles bis auf den Equalizer, aber du kannst Winamp als Player einstellen, bzw. die Soundkartensoftware bemühen.


----------



## De-Typ (25. Januar 2007)

MediaMonkey hat eine Begrenzung, hatte ich auch schonb ausprobiert, der Liunk zu nch... geht nicht
edit:geht jetzt doch, werde es mal ausprobieren
edit2:funktioniert, damit kann man aber nur umwandeln, suche jetzt noch eine gute Software, die als Datenbaknk dient, die Dateien alle Ordnen kann (am besten in einem gesamtordner und auch gute Equalizer funtionen hat

Bei Itunes hatte ich nur Probleme(ständige Abstürze, hörte erst nach deiinstallation auf)


----------



## Spcial (28. Januar 2007)

De-Typ am 22.01.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan suche ich ein gutes Allround Musikprogramm, habe jetzt 3Stunden lang im Internet gesucht, und hab keine lust mehr, noch länger warten zu müssen.
> 
> Also, ich suche ein Musikprogramm, das kostenlos ist, aber keine Zeit- oder Nutzungsbeschränkung hat, also uneingeschränkt nutzbar ist.
> 
> ...



windows media player 11 und zb. Super zum umwandeln.

mfg


----------



## Succer (28. Januar 2007)

De-Typ am 22.01.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan suche ich ein gutes Allround Musikprogramm, habe jetzt 3Stunden lang im Internet gesucht, und hab keine lust mehr, noch länger warten zu müssen.
> 
> Also, ich suche ein Musikprogramm, das kostenlos ist, aber keine Zeit- oder Nutzungsbeschränkung hat, also uneingeschränkt nutzbar ist.
> 
> ...


Ich Schwöre Ja auf iTunes! Hatte noch nie Probleme. Zu deinen Anforderungen:
-Musikdatenbank: Ja, imho die mit Abstand beste die es gibt (obwohl der                                             Mediaplayer 11 das System ja offensichtlich z.T. übernommen hat

-Musiktypen: Spielt Mp3, AAF, OGG, MOV, MPEG mehr brauch man doch nicht oder?

-Equalizer: Ja (benutz ich aber nicht, kann daher nicht sagen ob gut oder nicht

-Umwandeln: Zwischen den einzelnen Audioformaten kann man beliebig hin und her wandeln, bei den Videoformaten allerdings nicht. WMA Datein kann er umwandeln, aber nicht erstellen.

-CD -> Mp3: Ja

-Bedienung: 15min max und du hast alles wichtige kapiert


----------



## PasiPower (2. Februar 2007)

Ich bin Purist, mir reichen VLC (spielt ALLES ab) und SUPER (wandelt ALLES um). Rest erledigt der Explorer oder Soundtreiber.


----------

